# what is the difference between GT540M and GT 630M?



## RON28 (Apr 10, 2012)

does anyone here own a laptop with graphic card GT 630M? if yes then can you please do me a favour by just posting your fps with following games at medium settings with native resolution?

BF3, MW3, MAFIA II, GTA IV, DIRT 3 and yes last but not the least *CRYSIS 2* 

here in this review, MR. Prahlad said that there is difference between GT540M and GT630M while playing. But when i checked notebookcheck, its nothing but a renamed version of GT 540M


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 11, 2012)

yes it is just a renamed or can say a newer version of 540M having no difference is performance.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 11, 2012)

Introducing AMD’s Radeon 7000M and NVIDIA’s GeForce 600M Mobile GPUs. check GT630M & GT540M columns.


----------



## sarthak (Apr 11, 2012)

There is very less difference, GT630M gives just a few FPS more than GT540M. In some games the 630 gives less than 540 too.


----------



## RON28 (Apr 11, 2012)

thanks for replying guys, there is really no difference and is 630m is a keplar architecture graphic card? 
and i don't know what NIVIDIA and AMD is upto by just renaming there old graphic chips?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Apr 11, 2012)

To fool people as for common man 6XX > 5XX


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2012)

RON28 said:


> thanks for replying guys, there is really no difference and is 630m is a keplar architecture graphic card?
> and i don't know what NIVIDIA and AMD is upto by just renaming there old graphic chips?



a lowend GPU with a new architecture will perform same as the last gen GPU. maybe increment of a few FPS at max. this is not worth to invest million in R&D. so best is to rename is and keep selling same.


----------



## kbar1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Bummer. Was holding off my laptop purchase till next gen graphics arrived. Now no point. Trinity/Ivy Bridge only reasons for waiting now. Those too not very enticing.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 12, 2012)

kbar1 said:


> Bummer. Was holding off my laptop purchase till next gen graphics arrived. Now no point. Trinity/Ivy Bridge only reasons for waiting now. Those too not very enticing.


exactly the same with me, i dont think they are worth the wait. im getting a new lappy by next week.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 18, 2013)

GT 630 is just an entry level graphic card for gaming.. Doesn't give very high fps at max settings in BF3 or any of the above mentioned.. Gives around 18-22 in most of the mentioned games at max settings...


----------

